# Goldfischmutant



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2004)

Habe bei meinem letzjährigen Goldfischnachwuchs ein paar dreischwänzige Exemplare gefunden. Hat von euch auch schon mal so etwas bei seinen Fischen entdeckt? Eingekreuzte Schleierschwänze kann ich definitiv ausschließen da ich noch nie welche im Teich hatte und die Elternfische (habe ich mittlerweile seit 10 Jahren) auch von Goldfischen abstammen die mehre Generationen ohne Kontakt zu Schleierschwänzen waren. Auch hatten meine Goldies bisher noch nie irgendwelchen Nachwuchs mit Gendefekt.


----------



## Nestor (2. Dez. 2004)

Nabend!

Evtl. eine mehr oder weniger natürliche Mutation? Irgendwie muss man ja mal vom __ Goldfisch zum __ Schleierschwanz gekommen sein?! 

Und wenn du Kreuzungen ausschließen kannst, dann wüsste ich nix besseres als ne "natürliche" Mutation. 
Wenn die Fische soweit fit sind ist es doch nicht schlecht, da mir die Optik irgendwie gefällt.
Vielleicht kannste ja ne neue Art züchten und gutes Geld verdienen   

(Mal nebenbei: Hast du Erfahrung mit der Nepenthes merrilliana?)

Gruß Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte ,

ich habe auch so einen Golddisch bei mir im Teich !
Den hat mir mein Sohn ausm wilden See rausgeholt .
Ich nehme mal an das es eine Mischung zwichen einem Goldi und einem Wildguppy ist   
Sehen aber schön aus und wachsen wie irre


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2004)

Hi Björn,

vieleicht war den Eltern der Goldies nur der letzte Sommer zu heiß. Die dreischwänzigen werde ich mal behalten und mal mit normalen Goldfischen verpaaren um zu sehen ob sich ihr Leitwerk vererben tut. Habe bisher erst 2 St. bei meinen Goldfischen gefunden (sind im Herbst in ein altes Aquarium umquatiert worden und dienen als Futterfische für meine Serrasalmus natteri. Die sollten wegen meiner Amphibienpopulation  nicht mehr in den Teich). Zu Nepenthes merrilliana kann ich dir nichts über meine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen, da ich sie selbst erst seit Oktober in Kultur habe (zwei unterschiedliche Klone). Sie wachsen halt bisher so langsam vor sich hin. 20 - 22 Grad sind ihnen wohl zu wenig um Kannen zu bilden (den anderen Tieflandarten im Becken übrigens auch. Nur die Hochlandarten wachsen gut und bilden auch normale Kannen auch). Die beiden haben aber auch erst ca. 5cm Durchmesser. Bis die mal riesige Kannen bilden werden bestimmt 10 - 20 Jahre ins Land gehen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Roland (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Auch ich habe dieselbe Mutation an einem jungen __ Goldfisch entdeckt und bei mir sind ausser Gründlingen, __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge, nur Goldfische und Shubunkins im Teich.


----------



## Nestor (3. Dez. 2004)

Moin

@Frank

Hab dir wegen der Nepenthes ne PN geschrieben.


----------

